# Windows 10 Black screen after Nvidia Driver Update



## AweBra23 (Mar 29, 2016)

Hi Guys

I have a problem that I cant seem to solve I have tried everything that I have found online to solve this problem. Right after I install the latest Nvidia Drivers for my laptop my screen goes BLACK after the windows logo when I reboot.

My Specs:
Windows 10 Home 64Bit (Fresh/Clean Installation)
Acer Aspire E 15 (E5-572G)

Things that I have tried already without any success:

Install older versions of the driver
Download drivers from different websites
I dont seem to get the cursor that some people are talking about
Cant log in or access anything with my black screen (Blind login)
I install windows 8.1 64bit but still same problem so im back to windows 10
Pressed the windows+P button to change to primary screen ( Or ctrl+P) but no change
Plugged in a different monitor (VGA and HDMI) still nothing
Installed the drivers in a lower resolution

After doing all this still no success

#Just a extra note 

I dont know if this could have anything to do with this but I was busy playing a game before this problem started and in the middle of the game the graphics card driver crashed multiple times with a pop up that said something about your nvidia driver xxxxxxx has stopped working then my laptop froze. When I do a restart its fine again. I havnt done a format in 10 months so I thought its about time to get a fresh installed windows again so I installed a fresh copy of windows 10 home but after the format im having this problem which is also right after the driver crash problem. Could this mean anything? The laptop is 10 months old still under warranty.

Any help would greatly be appreciated 

Thank You in advance


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

This is the list of Windows 10 64-bit drivers at the support site for the *Acer Aspire E5-572G* laptop.







(Click the image to enlarge and view it)

Depending on which hardware your laptop came with, it came with one of several NVIDIA graphics device models.
You didn't say which model NVIDIA graphics device is in your laptop, so it's unknown what the most current driver version is for Windows 10 64-bit.

That model laptop supports both Windows 8.1 64-bit and Windows 10 64-bit, so its issue is not related to an unsupported operating system.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## AweBra23 (Mar 29, 2016)

flavallee said:


> This is the list of Windows 10 64-bit drivers at the support site for the *Acer Aspire E5-572G* laptop.
> View attachment 247779
> 
> (Click the image to enlarge and view it)
> ...


Thanks for your reply Frank, The Graphics card model is a Nvidia Geforce 840M. The current driver installed is the one in your image Driver 10.18.13.5354. Windows 10 64bit automatically installed this driver then after restart my laptop gets the black screen after the logo. I have downloaded a fresh copy of this driver (Driver 10.18.13.5354) and uninstalled the previous to perform a clean installation but still get the same problem as soon as my laptop reboots. Only way to fix this is to boot in Safe Mode and disable my Nvidia Geforce 840M in Device Manager then it boots up normal again. As soon as I enable my Nvidia Geforce 840M in Device Manager again my laptop freezes then after a while it shows this message that I have attached. 20160330_080404.jpg
Do you think this could be a hardware problem? 
Thanks again


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Version *10.18.13.6472*, released on 03/28/2016, is the most current Windows 10 64-bit driver for the *NVIDIA GeForce 840M* graphics device.
http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/100870/en-us
Download and save it, then close all open windows first, then start the install process.
Select the option that allows you to do a clean install.
Unless you really need or want some or all the extras, select and install only the display driver.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## AweBra23 (Mar 29, 2016)

flavallee said:


> Version *10.18.13.6472*, released on 03/28/2016, is the most current Windows 10 64-bit driver for the *NVIDIA GeForce 840M* graphics device.
> http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/100870/en-us
> Download and save it, then close all open windows first, then start the install process.
> Select the option that allows you to do a clean install.
> ...


I have downloaded that exact driver from Nvidia the day it came out and tried to install it with all windows closed and clicked on advanced install to do a clean install but still same problem. As soon as I enable my Nvidia card in device manager my laptop crashes and have to disable again in Safe Mode to be able to launch my windows again


----------



## nzkeyboard (Mar 31, 2016)

Hi,

Have you tried to install the graphics card driver by right clicking on the setup and running as administrator


----------



## AweBra23 (Mar 29, 2016)

nzkeyboard said:


> Hi,
> 
> Have you tried to install the graphics card driver by right clicking on the setup and running as administrator


Hi, Yes I just tried this again with the latest driver running it as administrator. The driver installs fine then when I reboot my laptop it goes to black screen then after a while I get this message 20160330_080404.jpg (Attached file). My computer restarts after the process then goes to automatic recovery which also fails to recover then gives me the option to click on advance options thats where I then navigate to change startup settings choose to reboot in safe mode then DISABLE my graphics card then restart then everything works fine except my Nvidia Graphics card which is disabled. As soon as I try to ENABLE my graphics card again my pc freezes and give me the same message as the image I attached then the process starts all over again This is frustrating!


----------



## nzkeyboard (Mar 31, 2016)

Have you tried creating a new profile/user account and installing the latest drivers after removing the previous drivers in system properties. failing that try an older driver. you could also try ringing the ASUS support helpdesk and tell them everything you have tried. this may be a common problem the are aware of and have a solution for.

Also mention to them the DPC_WATCHDOG_VIOLATION which appears to have something to do with an older SSD hard disk that does not have the correct driver or firmware for your version of windows.

What was the status of the computer prior to this error happening?


----------



## AweBra23 (Mar 29, 2016)

nzkeyboard said:


> Have you tried creating a new profile/user account and installing the latest drivers after removing the previous drivers in system properties. failing that try an older driver. you could also try ringing the ASUS support helpdesk and tell them everything you have tried. this may be a common problem the are aware of and have a solution for.
> 
> Also mention to them the DPC_WATCHDOG_VIOLATION which appears to have something to do with an older SSD hard disk that does not have the correct driver or firmware for your version of windows.
> 
> What was the status of the computer prior to this error happening?


I havnt tried creating a new profile but I have removed all previous drivers in system properties and installed older driver as well by also first removing all drivers. I have tried almost everything on all the forums thats why im posting here.

I dont know if you read the initial post but here is the extra note that I posted and the laptop had the latest drivers intalled and working perfectly when this problem just suddenly started:

(From initial post)

#Just a extra note

I dont know if this could have anything to do with this but I was busy playing a game before this problem started and in the middle of the game the graphics card driver crashed multiple times with a pop up that said something about your nvidia driver xxxxxxx has stopped working then my laptop froze. When I do a restart its fine again. I havnt done a format in 10 months so I thought its about time to get a fresh installed windows again so I installed a fresh copy of windows 10 home but after the format im having this problem which is also right after the driver crash problem. Could this mean anything? The laptop is 10 months old still under warranty.

I phoned Acer yesterday they say i must bring the laptop in so their technician can have a look. Hopefully its a hardware problem and they can fix that as the laptop is still under full warranty. Will also show them the errors im getting took photos of everything. I will document everything as soon as I get feedback from them


----------



## nzkeyboard (Mar 31, 2016)

Can you find out what the exact error message is regarding "the nvidia driver has stopped working". What game did this happen in? After the restart does the error popup again under any other circumstances? Do you notice a cooling fan spinning faster before the freezing occurs?


----------

